# Newbie to the forum, not so much to smokin cheese!



## Domie (Feb 27, 2021)

Hi folks.  Lots of good info here on this site.  I'm glad to find it!  I'm using my Masterbuilt electric smoker as a multipurpose unit.  I built a small cold smoke generator and piped it into the main smoker and I supply a bit of air through the generator with my compressor that sits in the garage and just takes up space most of the time.  It makes cold smoking a breeze, (pun intended).
I do about 38 lbs of cheeses at a crack, just using the racks in the smoker.  Rotating them one time during the 4 hr smoke seems to even out the intensity of the smoke on the different levels.
In Alabama, my window of decent temps is gonna close soon.  What I'm contemplating is a cooling coil for my air supply.  I have a freezer that sits between my smoker and my compressor.  I was thinking of taking a 50' coil of 1/4" soft copper and mounting it to the inside side wall of the freezer.  Then I could just hook my air supply to it and pipe it to the cold smoke generator.
Anybody have any experience with something like that?


----------



## Brokenhandle (Feb 27, 2021)

Welcome from Iowa! Glad you joined us! Can't help ya with your project though. Most people just get enough done while the weather allows, but being from farther north we have a much bigger window for cold smoking.  Good luck!

Ryan


----------



## TNJAKE (Feb 27, 2021)

Welcome from Tennessee. I only cold smoke jan-feb then I'm done till next winter


----------



## daveomak (Feb 27, 2021)

Living in the desert, I have cold smoked cheese at night when the temp drops to 50F-60F... 
I have found making dust from pellets, and using the AMNPS, the smoker temp does not rise more than a few degrees... 

Pellets turned into "dust"....







AMNPS legs added to improve air flow and better combustion of the dust...







Mail Box modification to my MES 30







The MES inside the MB.....


----------



## indaswamp (Feb 27, 2021)

Piping in super cold air will work, but you will have to supplement the draft as the cold air will not rise if the outside temp. is higher. Could use a fan to force air flow. 

 tallbm
 has a neat cold smoking set up he uses with forced airflow.


----------



## indaswamp (Feb 27, 2021)

X2 on Dave's pellet dust. Works awesome in my smokehouse using the Amazen tube. I can get a 12 hour burn of clean thin blue smoke..


----------

